# How to get married in Dubai



## AnZilnev

Dear All,

I'll be moving to Dubai in two months time with a resident visa (sponsored by my new employer).
My girlfriend would like to come with me (she will have a tourist visa at the beginning) and of course we would like to get married in Dubai in order to be able to live together in compliance with local laws.

Would you be so kind to give me some information on the possibility to get married (possibly through a civil marriage) in Dubai so as to get the necessary paperwork to live together?
Is there the necessity to register or validate it in the home country then? Or it will be eventually valid in UAE only?

Thank you so much for anything you can do! Very much appreciated.

Kindest regards,
Andre


----------



## sammylou

hi Andre,

we actually have an entire forum dedicated to Dubai specifically: Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad. and there are several threads which discuss marriage in Dubai. i would suggest you first search the Dubai forum and then repost there with any further specific questions. good luck!


----------

